# Headquarter locations in Europe 2011 rankings - Dublin is awarded 2nd Place



## onq (2 Sep 2011)

Perhaps this is a reflection of Brendan's post earlier but the power of positive thinking seems to be working.

A chap called Gary Connolly posted this link in the Rebuilding Ireland Inc group on LinkedIn, of which I am a member.

[broken link removed]

I know it looks like were tied on 80% but the we get the second place rating - that's the reason for the thread title.

I'm a little wary of Rating Agencies in general, but this doesn't seem to be a Financial Rating Agency.

If anyone knows anything about them, please comment.


----------

